# San Diego sailing



## afsfuel (Jul 2, 2008)

Just came across this forum. SoCal native, grew up sailing Sabots on Alamitos Bay. Have had a variety of boats, mostly sail, but also a few tournament ski boats. Recently decided to do some sailing again, so we bought a nice Coronado 15. Having been in several "clubs" over the past 30 years, at this point in life we're not interested in the yacht club scene, nor are we into racing. Also not interested in a "big" sailboat, at least not over 
30'. We are into off road motorcycling, water skiing, & RV'ing. Mostly interested in our family, and activities that we all enjoy together. Thinking about getting a larger diesel trawler-style yacht and keeping it on Puget Sound for a cruising vacation home. Heading up there this weekend to look at a couple boats.

Ed


----------

